# Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes --> Neusynchronisation WTF !



## Eol_Ruin (8. November 2012)

*Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes --> Neusynchronisation WTF !*

Jetzt ist es offiziell - das Deutsche Fernsehen hats bei mir verschissen 

Setze mich heut mit Vorfreude vor den TV um mal wieder Indi 1 zu schauen und was muß ich hören.
Diese Deppen - wer das auch immer verbrochen hat - haben den Film neu gesyncht. 
Und das auch noch sowas von schlecht und mit unpassenden Stimmen.

Ist meiner Meinung nach gleich schlimm wie die neu vertonte Version von Robin Hood (mit Kevin K.)


----------



## D00msday (8. November 2012)

*AW: Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes --> Neusynchronisation WTF !*

Ja, dieses ganze Remastern bei DVDs und Co. ist kein Geschenk.


----------



## rumor (8. November 2012)

Dem wage ich mal zu wiedersprechen.

Star Trek Original Series ist remast. Deutlich hübscher, und der Ton wurde auf 2 Kanal hochgerechnet 
Da wurde nix nachvertont oder gar neu vertont.

Und das sie Indy und seinen Kollegen ne neue Syncronisation verpasst haben , muss ich euch recht geben, ist ein Grund wieder den VHS Rekorder rauszuholen 
Oder ist auf der blu Ray Box auch die originalspur drauf.


----------



## beren2707 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes --> Neusynchronisation WTF !*

Also...logischerweise hören sich die Sprecher nach 30 Jahren etwa anders an als damals. Der Sprecher von Harrison Ford (Wolfgang Pampel) war damals einfach deutlich jünger und hatte dementsprechend eine etwas jugendlichere Tonlage. Auf der neu erschienen Blu-Ray Box ist neben der Neusychronisation in 5.1 auch noch die alte Sprachausgabe enthalten; zwar nur in 2.0, aber immerhin (die neuen Sprecher bringen einen schon irgendwie aus dem "Feeling" raus). Die englische Originaltonspur ist aber nach wie vor die Beste, wie ich finde. Im TV sollte man aber, wie bemängelt, die Originalsynchro senden oder zumindest als zweite Tonspur mitsenden (Digital-SAT machts ja möglich).


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. November 2012)

*AW: Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes --> Neusynchronisation WTF !*



rumor schrieb:


> Oder ist auf der blu Ray Box auch die originalspur drauf.


 
Angeblich sind beide Syncs drauf.
Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes

Die Original-Sync halt nicht in 5.1.
Aber da ist mir Mono noch lieber als dieser neue Mist-Sync.

Man kann nicht einfach die Original-Stimmen eines Film-Klassikers austauschen.
Nicht mal die Nebenrollen.
Ich hab den Film sicher schon 20mal gesehen. Da ist eine "Umstellung" auf neue Stimmen unmöglich.ä


PS:
Etwas genauso schlimmes wurde bei der letzten Deutschen Staffel von *Criminal Minds* verbrochen.
Da wurde die Sync-Stimme von *Hotch *getauscht.
Das war eine der wenigen Serien wo die Sync ans englische Original halbwegs rangereicht hat - und die Stimme von Hotch war perfekt. -. und nun DAS!!
Die Stimme passt aber sowas von überhaupt nicht zum Charakter.
Und nach 6 Seasons einfach die Stimme wechseln geht sowieso nicht.


----------



## pedi (8. November 2012)

*AW: Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes --> Neusynchronisation WTF !*

wurde mit dem "weißen hai" und anderen filmen auch schon verbrochen.


----------



## sfc (9. November 2012)

*AW: Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes --> Neusynchronisation WTF !*

Wolfgang Pampel auf Harrison Ford funktioniert auch fast 30 Jahre später in der Neusynchro noch ganz gut. Aber die ganzen anderen Stimmen in den Nebenrollen sind größtenteils fehlbesetzt. Alles nur weichgespülte 0815-Sprecher, wie man sie heute immer öfter hört. Leider war es auch nicht gut geschauspielert, was dem geringen Budget der Neusynchro geschuldet sein dürfte. Besonders unterirdisch fand ich Gerald Schaale auf diesem Nazisadisten mit Brille. Das war sowas von grauenhaft. Überhaupt kein Vergleich zu Wolfgang Spier, der das seinerzeit eingesprochen hatte. Ich hab den FIlm gestern nicht zuende gucken können und hab den Fernseher ausgemacht.



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Etwas genauso schlimmes wurde bei der letzten Deutschen Staffel von *Criminal Minds* verbrochen.
> Da wurde die Sync-Stimme von *Hotch *getauscht.
> Das  war eine der wenigen Serien wo die Sync ans englische Original halbwegs  rangereicht hat - und die Stimme von Hotch war perfekt. -. und nun  DAS!!



Meines Wissens ist Thomas Nero-Wolf da aus  unbekannten Gründen selbst ausgestiegen. Bei anderen Serien auch, wie  ich gehört habe. Die Verantwortlichen hätten ihn sicher gerne behalten.  Ich kenne die Serie zwar nicht, denke aber, dass Tom Vogt eine gute  Alternative gewesen wäre, da er Nero-Wolf ähnlicher klingt als der nun  besetzte Röth und auch schon in der Vergangenheit als dessen Double  herhalten musste.



rumor schrieb:


> Dem wage ich mal zu wiedersprechen.
> 
> Star Trek Original Series ist remast. Deutlich hübscher, und der Ton wurde auf 2 Kanal hochgerechnet
> Da wurde nix nachvertont oder gar neu vertont.



Falsch. Erstmal: Es existieren von der Originalserie zwei Synchronfassungen. Einen Teil der Episoden hat damals das ZDF synchronisieren lassen, einen anderen Teil Jahre später Sat.1. Erkennbar dadurch, dass etwas Dr. McCoy (Manfred Schott und Randolf Kronberg) ,Chekov (Elmar Wepper und Martin Umbach) und Uhuru (Namen vergessen^^) zwei verschiedene Stimmen haben, die sich von Folge zu Folge abwechseln. Aber auch am wechselnden Stimmalter von GG Hoffman und Herbert Weicker kann man das ganz gut raushören. Während man die Sat.1.-Episoden größtenteil für die DVDs und Bluray übernehmen konnte, war das bei den ZDF-Folgen ein bisschen schwieriger. Da hat das ZDF nämlich gerne mal absichtlich falsch synchronisiert und viele Episoden gekürzt. Daher mussten einige Szenen ganz neu synchronisiert werden. 

Da fast alle Sprecher der Originalserie zu dem Zeitpunkt schon tot waren, hat man neue Sprecher nehmen müssen. Man hat zwar versucht, recht ähnliche Stimmen zu finden, dennoch hört man das in den neueingesprochenen Szenen deutlich raus. Gerade der Wechsel von Herbert Weicker auf Norbert Gescher mitten im Dialog ist ziemlich ohrenfällig. Bei GG Hoffmann auf Andreas Neumann allerdings nicht ganz so schlimm. Jedenfals hat man dadurch innerhalb einer Folge teils mehrere Stimmen auf einer Rolle. Innerhalb der Serie sind es damit sogar bis zu drei pro Rolle, weil - wie gesagt - das dämliche ZDF nur einen Teil der Episoden in den 70ern hat eindeutschen lassen. 

Für die DVD/Bluray musste die Episode "Weltraumfieber" fast komplett neu eingesprochen werden. Hier existierten aber noch Tonspuren aus den 90er Jahren mit einem gealterten Herbert Weicker von einer VHS-Neusynchro, sodass immerhin Spock der Alte ist. Kirk und Co ließ man trotzdem neu einsprechen, da man für die VHS-Neusynchro dieser Episode noch andere Neustimmen benutze. Auch bei der Naziepisode "Schablonen der Gewalt" hat man eine VHS-Neusynchro aus den 90er Jahren recycelt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt leben allerdings bis auf KE Ludwig alias Scotty (der zum Glück eh nur zwei Sätze gehabt hätte) alle Stimmen. Allerdings waren Weicker und vor allem GG Hoffmann stimmlich schon so stark gealtert, dass man wieder einen extrem großen Kontrast zu den vorherigen Folgen hat. 

Kurzgesagt: Die Serie ist im Deutschen ein gigantischer Flickenteppich wild zusammengeschusteter Synchros aus den 70er, 80er und 90er Jahren plus DVD-Nachsynchros von vor etwa 10 Jahren.

Ich tu mir das eigentlich auch nur noch aus nostalgischen Gründen an, weil ich mit der Synchro groß geworden bin. Jede andere Serie mit einer Tonspur in dem Zustand würde ich im O-Ton gucken.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. November 2012)

*AW: Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes --> Neusynchronisation WTF !*

Wenn Ich das lese, muss Ich wieder an Southpark denken. Genauer gesagt an die Folge, in der George Lucas und Steven Spielberg Indy vergewaltigen^^


----------

